# Programa de manejo de led rgb con pic 16f628a



## joaco-k (May 16, 2008)

Hola Amigos:

Estoy necesitando un programa en asembler para el PIC 16F628A para manejar leds RGB de 2 pines, y de 4 pines, si alguien sabe de algun enlace de donde pueda descargar algo le estare muy agradecido ya que es poca  la experiencia que tengo en el manejo de leds RGB.

Cordialmente, Joaco, Bogota Colombia

PD: Aqui les dejo un par de PDF de información acerca del PIC 16F628A


----------



## joaco-k (May 16, 2008)

Hola amigos: 

aqui les dejo el otro PDF por que no sabia que el tamaño maximo archivos es de 500Kb
de todas maneras este contiene el set de instrucciones en español, con ejemplos de aplicacion.

Los dejo. Chao. Joaco-k


----------



## Romyggar (Ago 5, 2008)

joaco-k, yo estoy interesado en lo mismo, pero no he podido encontra acá en bogotá ni un solo led rgb.. tengo entendido que los colores son manejados con señales  PWM... es decir cada voltaje promedio representa un color... lo otro es que: ¿puedes especificar mas tu idea? es que se me ocurre un monton de ideas pero necesito mas detalles..ojala a esta fecha hayas podido resolverlas


----------



## joaco-k (Ago 7, 2008)

hola romyggar, los leds rgb de 2 y 4 pines los consigues en el almacen la red electronica, que esta ubicado en la cra 9 con calle 20 del centro de bogota, el precio oscila entre 500 y 1200 pesos de acuerdo al que tu escojas, ya he hecho algunas practicas con estos leds, con un programa que genera un conteo de 0 a 7 y otro con un conteo de 0 a 64, al conectar los leds (ya sean de un color cada uno verde rojo y azul o los que tienen los tres colores primarios rgb) conectados al puerto de salida b, se obtiene toda la gama de colores incluido el blanco, solo me falta hacer un programa para controlar cada color independientemente y hacer las mesclas para obtener un color especifico. De todas maneras subo al foro el programa en asm que cuenta de 0 a 7 para que lo pruebes y tengas una idea general de como los puedes controlar


----------



## Romyggar (Ago 8, 2008)

joaco, gracias por la información.. en estos dias voy a la 9na a buscar esos led´s, sobre todo los que me permiten toda la gamma de los colores. cuando los consiga miro tu programa, después te comento que logré haciendo mis propias pruebas y subo los resultados.
la verdad no esperaba que respondieras, ya que el primer post fue hace mucho tiempo, de igual manera *gracias* joaco por la información..


----------



## joaco-k (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola amigo, es con el mayor de los gustos, para eso son estos foros, para ayudarnos mutuamente  en las falencias que tenemos a veces por la falta de información para resolver tareas o retos de nuestra profesion. Te aconsejo que los leds rgb los busques en la red electronica, ya que en el resto de la 9na casi no los conocen y es como si les hablaras en chino, yo dure 2 horas buscandolos, hasta que por fin los encontre alli. De todas maneras suerte y sube los resultados para ver como te fue. 

bye joaco


----------



## Romyggar (Dic 15, 2008)

joaco, te cuento que la universidad me exprimió mucho este semestre, no tuve tiempo libre (solo para dormir). hace poco fuí a la 9na y solo conseguí led´s tricolor. estos últimos son automáticos y no se pueden controlar de ninguna forma, y así como tu dices uno habla en mandarín. en una esquina encontré unos "rgb armables" pero no me convenció. 

quisiera que me dijeras exactamente en donde encontraste los led´s rgb porque me parece el colmo que no se pueda conseguir una cosa tan sencilla como esa. 

gracias y que pena la demora! de verdad no tuve tiempo, tanto que hasta se me había olvidad este foro (pido perdón por eso) bye


----------



## @f2504 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola @romyggar,

yo he conseguido led's rgb como estos en el almacen TNC en la 9a con 19... tambien se que se consiguen en la red en la 9a con 20...
espero te sirva la informacion aunque un poco tarde
yo tengo una duda acerca de estos led's:
que valor de resistencia lmitadora se puede colocar a cada color?

hasta pronto,


----------



## manuj (Feb 18, 2010)

Yo estoy haciendo algo similar, y bueno según el título del post creo que podría ir aquí. Pues bien, de las patillas pertinentes del 16f628a sale un transistor (bd440) con su resistencia limitadora. La barra de LEDs consta de 4 salidas, la roja, la verde y la azul, así como el cátodo común (son LEDs RGB de cátodo común). Tendremos tres transistores por barra, uno para cada color. A los emisores les conecto una fuente de 5 v, al colector el ánodo correspondiente a un color. De la masa conecto una resistencia de 100 ohm, para que me caiga una tension de 3 v en los leds. Los LEDs obviamente los pongo en paralelo. El esquema lo muestro a continuación en archivo adjunto. Mi pregunta es si eso está bien o está mal?
Gracias de antemano y espero sus respuestas


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 17, 2010)

hola amigos que tal la llevan con el rgb con 16F628A??? yo estoy muy interesado pero no encuentro nada  ...
encontre uno pero usa el 12F629 y aqui donde vivo no lo consigo 
si alguien lo puede cambiar al HEX para que se pueda usar el 16F seria como para hacerle un monumento  jajaja

aqui les dejo la pagina 
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm
esta muy copado para hacerlo con leds piraña asi como muestra el la pagina 

saludos!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 17, 2010)

@f2504 dijo:


> yo tengo una duda acerca de estos led's:
> que valor de resistencia lmitadora se puede colocar a cada color?


Son 3 leds individuales en un mismo paquete. Calcula para cada uno.
Saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 5, 2010)

hola amigos.. y alguien armo un rgb con el 16F628A?


----------



## manuj (Abr 7, 2010)

Yo armé un RGB, pero cuando fui a intentar meterle más al pic se me fue de las manos y no consigo solucionarlo. El problema son los transistores que le meto que me distorsionan la señal. Los que probé son PNP polarizando la base


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Si no encuentran es porque no buscan jeje  http://www.semifluid.com/?p=12
Alguien tiene algo similar para el 16F84A?


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 8, 2010)

gracias por el aporte fer!! la verdad que busque mucho y no encontre uno como el que necesito...
tendrias algun video del funcionamiento de ese proyecto que nos pasaste???
saludos!


----------



## gustavo calchav (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola señores, interasantes proyectos;
me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes ha trabajado con el DMS D705A...O conoce algún código para controlarlo desde un micro.
Gracias por sus sugerencias,
G. Calchav.


----------

